# Glock 26 failure to feed.



## David_S (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a Glock model 26 which I've had for years. Normally it is very reliable. Recently I installed a Crimson Trace Lasergrip and today I tried it out at the range for the first time. The good news is that the laser worked well. The bad news is that I experienced many failure to feed problems, roughly 1 out of every 5 rounds. The last tiime I shot it was about 6 months ago. There were no malfundtions of any type then. I used the same type of ammo both times, UMC brand full metal jacket. In most cases the slide simply did not pick up the next round, so it closed on an empty chamber. In a few cases the bullet made it to the chamber but the back end of the case was skewed to the left and could not enter the chamber. Any ideas as to what might cause this? Could it be the Lasergrip?

BTW to zero in the laser I ran a B27 target out to about 50' and fired 5 rounds. Result; 3x's and 2 -9's. That seems pretty good for such a small pistol especially considering that my geezer hands aren't nearly as steady as they once were.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I have no experience with the CT grip and the glock 26, but from pictures, it looks like there could be interference between the grip and the slide. Take the grip off and try it again, would be my first suggestion. Also look for any signs of interference of the slide action.


----------



## David_S (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. It looks like there is about 1/16 inch clearance between the slide and the laser and I don't see any scratches or evidence of rubbing on either part.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Did you try more than 1 magazine and when did you last clean the magazines?

I'm not familiar with the laser but is it impinging on the magazine in any way?

Good luck.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I have heard of similar problems with the same setup. Try it again without the laser thingy and see how it does.


----------



## David_S (Apr 7, 2009)

Ram Rod and TOF, Thanks for the suggestions. I only used one of the two magazines, so I'll have to try the other too. The Glock manual doesn't say anything about cleaning the mag. I did take one apart and it was a little dirty inside, so I cleaned it. Its also very difficult to take apart so its not something I would want to do frequently. Maybe I'll have to make a tool to aid in the disassembly. 

The grip may be causing me to hold the gun a little different, so perhaps I'm not holding it tight enough. I'm going to add a magazine floor plate extension which provides a grip for the little finger. That might help improve my hold on the gun, if thats the problem. So I've got four things to try:
Clean mag
Floor plate extension.
Other mag.
Remove laser.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Once you learn how to break the Mag's down it is not much of a chore. They should be cleaned periodicaly and in doing so you will learn how much crud is getting in them in a given time. Based on that you might set a schedule.

I simply clean mine every two or three outings unless dropping them in dirt at an IPSC shoot. Then they might be cleaned mid event.

Get a silicone impregnated cloth and simply push into then pull through the main tube followed by wipedown of base, follower and spring

A few grains of sand or pocket duff in the spare can cause a great deal of dissapointment should you ever need it for defensive purposes.

Good luck. tumbleweed


----------



## David_S (Apr 7, 2009)

TOF are you able to squeeze the magazine sides together with your fingers or do you use a tool? I had to use a C-clamp on mine.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't own a Glock but my friends do and I see them manipulate them for a moment and they are dissasembled. It is possible they use a tool but I have never seen one.

I started to leave you with the non answer above then decided to call one of those friends who said:

Get a 3/16 diameter pin punch. There is a hole in the magazine with a tab inside that must be manipulated with the punch. 

I don't have one to work the details out with but perhaps this hint will get you started.

He also advised that you get the DVD "Make your Glock Rock" from the "American Gunsmith Institute". It's several hours long.

It will tell you all you will ever need to know about your Glock. Google will take you there.

Good luck and enjoy.

tumbleweed


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

David_S said:


> TOF are you able to squeeze the magazine sides together with your fingers or do you use a tool? I had to use a C-clamp on mine.


C-clamp ouch! Here is a picture of the bottom of a glock 23 magazine - I am assuming they are all the same.










Simply push down the pin - pointed at by the red arrow - with a punch tool or as I use a small phillips head screwdriver and carefully 
slide the bottom off the magazine in the direction of the yellow arrow.

Remember the base is holding back a compressed spring so as you slide the bottom off with one hand keep your other 
thumb on top of the lock plate to keep the spring from shooting across the room. (or into your face)

:smt023


----------



## David_S (Apr 7, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> C-clamp ouch! Here is a picture of the bottom of a glock 23 magazine - I am assuming they are all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SaltyGod thanks for the reply. Maybe the model 26 is different. It has the button on the bottom as you showed, but it also has lugs on the side of the magazine that fit into slots in the floor plate. You have to depress the button on the bottom as you described plus you have to squeeze the sides of the magazine until the lugs disengage from the slots. While holding all of that you can slide the floorplate off. Its a simple job if you have 3 hands.

HMMMM. Google to the rescue! I just found this video that shows how to do it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

All the Glock mags I've seen as the same setup. Push the button in the base pad and slide. I'm with TOF, once you do it once or twice it gets a lot easier.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Well I had to see for myself and you're absolutely right David_S there are tabs on the sides and I sure didn't have the stregnth to push in the sides.

What I did was to rest the phillips head screwdriver blade against the spring and pry the floor plate off of the tabs. Much easier than trying to compress the sides.

In that You Tube video that guy either has an iron grip or his magazines are weak because I sure could not get the sides of my magazine to move like he showed.

That is the first time I've had my Glock magazine apart. The Sig and Kahr magazines are much easier to get apart. No side tabs.

Good stuff to know though thanks for the info.:mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Now that your gun and mags are all cleaned up does it still malfunction?

tumbleweed


----------



## David_S (Apr 7, 2009)

I won't be able to get to the range for a few days, so we'll have to see then.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I hope it works out for you.

Also, how do you grip the gun?


----------



## David_S (Apr 7, 2009)

Glockamania® said:


> I hope it works out for you.
> 
> Also, how do you grip the gun?


Well this is something I've been thinking about too. Normally I like the modified Weaver stance with my Glock. But when I added the laser it occurred to me that I no longer needed to see the sights so there was no need to hold the gun at eye level. I lowered it from the modified Weaver stance until my elbows touched my sides. That's a comfortable position and is quite stable. The red dot doesn't move around on the target much from that position.
So I did most of my shooting that way. But now that I think about it that may have been the problem. We'll find out during my next trip to the range.


----------

